# 36147 vs 75791



## ASH527 (Mar 9, 2010)

Can anyone clarify for me when you would code 75791 and not 36147
Any responses would be greatly appreciated - Thanks


----------



## Anug123 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

75791 is the study of existing AV fistula through Indirect access(i.e) from femoral vein puncture to study the AV fistula of arm.

CPT Lay describes A local anesthetic is applied over the site where the catheter is to be introduced; this is most often the common femoral or brachial artery. The artery is percutaneously punctured with a needle and a guidewire is fed through the artery until it reaches the arteriovenous shunt created in the dialysis patient, usually in the upper extremity. A catheter is threaded over the guidewire to the point of study and the guidewire is removed. Contrast medium is injected and a series of x-rays are taken to visualize the shunt and evaluate its function, including all radiographic imaging deemed necessary from the arterial anastomosis and adjacent artery through the entire venous outflow (inferior and superior vena cava included). This code reports only the radiological supervision and interpretation portion of this procedure.

So, you will code both for arterial access with 75791

Regards
Prabhavathi


----------



## ASH527 (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for your reply - I appreciated the clarification - it makes sense


----------

